# April 2016 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
Free TPF membership for 12 months.
And $25! (currently in the form of an Amazon gift card)
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2016 nominations

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to THREE photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of April 2016 in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning twice in a 6-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize twice.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:








The red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## FITBMX

Logo, Watermarks & Gorgeous ladies (NSFW)  #4 By cauzimme


----------



## snowbear

Untitled by @mmaria; a larger pict for you know who


----------



## jcdeboever

denada

saturday (c&c welcome)

saturday


----------



## jcdeboever

limr
last swim of the day
Last swim of the day


----------



## SquarePeg

We wear many masks in this thread We wear many masks by Binga


----------



## Didereaux

*jcdeboever*
*Last Leg Lilly* 
Last Leg Lilly


----------



## waday

"City Magic Light" @IlluminousImage
One of my favorite pic of San Francisco


----------



## FITBMX

*The Confluence Of Butterflies By OldHippy.*
http://www.thephotoforum.com/threads/the-confluence-of-butterflies.398938/

*



*


----------



## FITBMX

*Hill- Another Test Shoot With a Beautiful Male Model, By DanOstergren.*
Hill- Another Test Shoot With a Beautiful Male Model


----------



## zombiesniper

#3 by squirl033
an unusually cooperative wood duck


----------



## jcdeboever

@limr
Marvel Mystery Oil

Marvel Mystery Oil






Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## zombiesniper

Like Honey From A Bee.
oldhippy
Like Honey From A Bee.


----------



## Watchful

Rule 4 says all photos must have been posted during the month of Feb 2016.

Some photographs are labeled NSFW, but the thread is not.


----------



## zombiesniper

Won't comment on timeline but the one thread labelled NSFW I would see it as only 2 photo's in that collection were NSFW and the nominated pic was not one of them.

Just my $0.02


----------



## limr

Watchful said:


> Rule 4 says all photos must have been taken during the month of April 2016.
> 
> Some photographs are labeled NSFW, but the thread is not.



All photos must have been _posted _in the contest month, not _taken_ that month.


----------



## Watchful

limr said:


> Watchful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rule 4 says all photos must have been taken during the month of April 2016.
> 
> Some photographs are labeled NSFW, but the thread is not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All photos must have been _posted _in the contest month, not _taken_ that month.
Click to expand...

Ftfy thanks.


----------



## pjaye

By zombiesniper 
Last from me for a week or so.


----------



## s.smith

FITBMX said:


> Logo, Watermarks & Gorgeous ladies (NSFW)  #4 By cauzimme




Splendid photograph!!!!!


----------



## oxo

zombiesniper said:


> #3 by squirl033
> an unusually cooperative wood duck



Sorry if this is not allowed within this section but...
I am a noob at photography and wish to learn from people who take great images all in this thread are great by the way. I picked this one out as i need to know is it down to the lens and it's quality for this image's clarity and colour depth or are there other factors please?


----------



## jcdeboever

oxo said:


> zombiesniper said:
> 
> 
> 
> #3 by squirl033
> an unusually cooperative wood duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is not allowed within this section but...
> I am a noob at photography and wish to learn from people who take great images all in this thread are great by the way. I picked this one out as i need to know is it down to the lens and it's quality for this image's clarity and colour depth or are there other factors please?
Click to expand...

Hi, just ask that this question in that thread and I am sure you will get answers to your questions. This is not the thread to do that in. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchful

By ronlane in
Saturday morning spring sunrise


----------

